# Cancellations percentage



## aggiesrwe03 (Jan 27, 2017)

so I do realize that this topic has been discussed before, but I didn't get a clear answer searching the threads. I drive in a college town, and it seems I have a very high number of kids canceling trips, I've even had 4 or 5 cancel as I'm pulling up and I see them get into either another Uber, or what I assume is their buddy's vehicle. I've already gotten the "too many cancels" text, and Ive only canceled 3 trips myself, 2 of which were no-shows. Is Uber possibly counting rider cancels against me? I'm relatively new to the scene and surely do not want to lose my account!! Thanks, again sorry it's a repost... -Chris


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You should be okay. You will typically only be in trouble for your own cancels assuming you are not forcing pax to cancel.

The reason uber sends you a warning for pax cancels is that some drivers call pax to get their destination and drive away from them if they don't cancel. 

You don't appear to be doing that


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No, Uber doesn't count cancellations by pax against you. But ALL your cancellations count against you, even when they're no-shows and you have no choice but to cancel.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

aggiesrwe03 said:


> so I do realize that this topic has been discussed before, but I didn't get a clear answer searching the threads. I drive in a college town, and it seems I have a very high number of kids canceling trips, I've even had 4 or 5 cancel as I'm pulling up and I see them get into either another Uber, or what I assume is their buddy's vehicle. I've already gotten the "too many cancels" text, and Ive only canceled 3 trips myself, 2 of which were no-shows. Is Uber possibly counting rider cancels against me? I'm relatively new to the scene and surely do not want to lose my account!! Thanks, again sorry it's a repost... -Chris


The uber email you got is based on both your cancels and pax cancels. So yes, uber considers rider cancels when sending you the email. However only your own cancels show up in your cancellation rate.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> No, Uber doesn't count cancellations by pax against you. But ALL your cancellations count against you, even when they're no-shows and you have no choice but to cancel.


Your cancellation rate is only your cancels. But the system generated email is based on both your cancels and pax cancels.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

aggiesrwe03 said:


> so I do realize that this topic has been discussed before, but I didn't get a clear answer searching the threads. I drive in a college town, and it seems I have a very high number of kids canceling trips, I've even had 4 or 5 cancel as I'm pulling up and I see them get into either another Uber, or what I assume is their buddy's vehicle. I've already gotten the "too many cancels" text, and Ive only canceled 3 trips myself, 2 of which were no-shows. Is Uber possibly counting rider cancels against me? I'm relatively new to the scene and surely do not want to lose my account!! Thanks, again sorry it's a repost... -Chris


I deal with college kids all the time. When I arrive I send them a text stating driver is here. That has reduced my need to cancel for a no show


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

College kids are the worst to deal with. You have to cancel sometimes. But always text after you arrive. And make sure you call them before you cancel.


----------

